# Haber Gold Process



## Traveller11 (Feb 4, 2012)

Has anyone heard of the Haber Gold Process for leaching gold from ore? It is claimed, on their website, www.habercorp.com , that their leach is an environmentally friendly solution that:
- requires no detoxifying after use and can be released into the environment
- is 5 to 50 times faster than cyanide at leaching gold
- is more effective on more types of ore than cyanide
- does not require ores to be ground as fine as those destined for cyanide leaching
- works out to be lower cost than cyanide leaching

All of this sounds rather amazing and almost too good to be true. 
Anyone?

Regards
Bob


----------



## kelly (Feb 4, 2012)

Here's a quote from their website's FAQ:

"8. What is the company's patent position on HGP?
HGP and some other processes developed by Haber are trade secrets. The company has decided it more prudent to control and safeguard our technology than to publish it and then have little or no way to monitor and enforce our proprietary interests on its usage in the field. It is for this reason that the company is only dealing in licensing and joint venture agreements. "

While its possible they have something new, the statement above tells me they just have a new spin on an old process and are trying to capitalize on the "green" movement. If I knew somone with a producing gold mine, I'd do a joint venture with them and let them use my proprietary process. :twisted:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 4, 2012)

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=haber&terms=all&author=&sv=0&sc=1&sf=all&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search


----------



## butcher (Feb 4, 2012)

I bet they have a good sale$man, he is probabably the miners best friend, as soon as he gets out of his car...


----------

